# Wellness Small Breed Formula



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi! Since Bruno and Mocha are not eating the new Canidae lamb and rice formula as much as the old formula, I started looking around for alternatives. I noticed that Wellness has a new small breed fromula. Has anyone tried this? My only concern is that Bruno and Mocha have been on a lamb and rice formula for the longest... this one doesn't have lamb. I guess if I transition them slowly, it should be ok.

Ingredients:
Deboned Turkey, Chicken Meal, Salmon Meal, Oatmeal, Ground Brown Rice, Ground Barley, Rye Flour, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Menhaden Fish Meal, Tomato Pomace, Natural Chicken Flavor, Pea Fiber, Tomatoes, Salmon Oil, Ground Flaxseed, Carrots, Spinach, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Blueberries, Potassium Chloride, Minerals [Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite], Vitamins [Beta-Carotene, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement], Choline Chloride, Taurine, Mixed Tocopherols (a natural preservative), Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation products.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (bruinkoala @ Oct 5 2008, 01:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645409


> Hi! Since Bruno and Mocha are not eating the new Canidae lamb and rice formula as much as the old formula, I started looking around for alternatives. I noticed that Wellness has a new small breed fromula. Has anyone tried this? My only concern is that Bruno and Mocha have been on a lamb and rice formula for the longest... this one doesn't have lamb. I guess if I transition them slowly, it should be ok.
> 
> Ingredients:
> Deboned Turkey, Chicken Meal, Salmon Meal, Oatmeal, Ground Brown Rice, Ground Barley, Rye Flour, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Menhaden Fish Meal, Tomato Pomace, Natural Chicken Flavor, Pea Fiber, Tomatoes, Salmon Oil, Ground Flaxseed, Carrots, Spinach, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Blueberries, Potassium Chloride, Minerals [Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite], Vitamins [Beta-Carotene, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement], Choline Chloride, Taurine, Mixed Tocopherols (a natural preservative), Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation products.[/B]


I recently got a bag from Petco and my two loved it! It's pretty pricey compared to the Innova I am using now because you have to give them more food per day. The dog boutique I usually buy the food from isn't carrying this yet so they went online and compared the two together and said they were very similar. My two definitely prefer the Wellness small breed so I'm going to see if they can carry it.
Robin


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I just bought a bag of this at Petco last week. Bailey loves it! He will NOT eat the pieces of Solid Gold that are mixed in, so I guess I can just quit mixing it??? This is the first food that he will eat the entire amount he's supposed to eat. I'm hoping he will gain a little bit of weight since he's only 3.5 pounds.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I switched Wolfie to it, his poop was larger and stinkier and he liked it fine but I went back to his food before Nutro Lamb and Rice small bites. His poop was more compact and it didn't smell as much. 

He likes them equally for taste though.


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I use Wellness, but I tend to notice smelly poos and farts with the small breed formula. But I do not notice it as bad with the fish based forumla (so that is the one I buy).


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

ill probably purchase the small bag next week to see if bruno and mocha like it. bruno was an wellness (last year) and i don't remember him having gas... solid gold gave him HORRIBLE gas. i hope they like it... bruno is a picky eater so if the kibble is a bit too big i know he's not going to eat it (i had to crush the wellness kibble for a while!).


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I purchased a bag a while back but Josie refused to eat it. I tried to wait her out because I figured she'd get hungry enough and start eating it, but she really just picked. And, when her stomach gets empty, she pukes a lot, so I declared defeat and went back to her Natural Balance duck and potato. I actually ended up throwing about a third of the Wellness away, and I've never thrown out dog food before. 

So, I'm glad that it works for others, but Josie wasn't having it.

Josie says: Nope, it was yucky, but I'm glad somebody likes it!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

QUOTE (bruinkoala @ Oct 5 2008, 12:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645409


> Hi! Since Bruno and Mocha are not eating the new Canidae lamb and rice formula as much as the old formula, I started looking around for alternatives. I noticed that Wellness has a new small breed fromula. Has anyone tried this? My only concern is that Bruno and Mocha have been on a lamb and rice formula for the longest... this one doesn't have lamb. I guess if I transition them slowly, it should be ok.
> 
> Ingredients:
> Deboned Turkey, Chicken Meal, Salmon Meal, Oatmeal, Ground Brown Rice, Ground Barley, Rye Flour, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Menhaden Fish Meal, Tomato Pomace, Natural Chicken Flavor, Pea Fiber, Tomatoes, Salmon Oil, Ground Flaxseed, Carrots, Spinach, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Blueberries, Potassium Chloride, Minerals [Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite], Vitamins [Beta-Carotene, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement], Choline Chloride, Taurine, Mixed Tocopherols (a natural preservative), Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation products.[/B]


Poptart and Bella were on Canidae all stages and they weren't crazy about the new formula but I wasn't in a hurry to change. Well last time they needed food I went to pick up more Canidae they didn't have any Canidae at all except the big bags. The girl said it would be almost a week before they got more. The fluffs didn't have enough to last to so I picked up Wellness Small breed as I had been wanting to try it. They seem to like it and I haven't noticed any negative effects. I'm going to pick up some Canidae soon and I'll put out two bowls of food so I can see which one they eat more. The kibble is really small btw. I gave to them as treats before I even put it in their bowl.


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

QUOTE (Suz & the Fluffs @ Oct 5 2008, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646014


> QUOTE (bruinkoala @ Oct 5 2008, 12:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645409





> Hi! Since Bruno and Mocha are not eating the new Canidae lamb and rice formula as much as the old formula, I started looking around for alternatives. I noticed that Wellness has a new small breed fromula. Has anyone tried this? My only concern is that Bruno and Mocha have been on a lamb and rice formula for the longest... this one doesn't have lamb. I guess if I transition them slowly, it should be ok.
> 
> Ingredients:
> Deboned Turkey, Chicken Meal, Salmon Meal, Oatmeal, Ground Brown Rice, Ground Barley, Rye Flour, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Menhaden Fish Meal, Tomato Pomace, Natural Chicken Flavor, Pea Fiber, Tomatoes, Salmon Oil, Ground Flaxseed, Carrots, Spinach, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Blueberries, Potassium Chloride, Minerals [Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite], Vitamins [Beta-Carotene, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement], Choline Chloride, Taurine, Mixed Tocopherols (a natural preservative), Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation products.[/B]


Poptart and Bella were on Canidae all stages and they weren't crazy about the new formula but I wasn't in a hurry to change. Well last time they needed food I went to pick up more Canidae they didn't have any Canidae at all except the big bags. The girl said it would be almost a week before they got more. The fluffs didn't have enough to last to so I picked up Wellness Small breed as I had been wanting to try it. They seem to like it and I haven't noticed any negative effects. I'm going to pick up some Canidae soon and I'll put out two bowls of food so I can see which one they eat more. The kibble is really small btw. I gave to them as treats before I even put it in their bowl.
[/B][/QUOTE]

that's good to know about the kibble size. i'll pick up a small bag this weekend and see how it goes. they still have a good amount of canidae left, but i thought i would get an early start transitioning them if these yields good results. thanks everyone!


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

this is the 3rd day i've mixed wellness in with canidae. mocha LOVES it! she eats all her wellness first and only a few canidae pieces only if she's still hungry. i thought bruno would love it also since he like small kibble... well, mr. picky bruno wanted nothing to do with it! a few sniffs and he turned away. worst case is that i might have to buy two different kinds of dog food. ive never seen mocha devour food like the wellness small breed kibble, so i know she loves it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I haven't tried the Wellness Small Breed (5 star rating), but the Wellness Core food is rated 6 stars, so I'd rather try that one. Also, the Small Breed one has higher protein, which might be too high for some of our Malts.


----------

